# Anything Like a Sigma 120-300 2.8 on the Horizon?



## marty32 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi. I was wondering if there were any rumblings about a Canon lens with similar specs? 

Marty


----------



## leolol (Dec 11, 2012)

Why do you need it from Canon, the Sigma OS is really good!


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 11, 2012)

One thing about the Sigma is it's known own to not reach 300mm, I've seen estimates that it maxes out as 270, or even 260mm. Here is one review worth reading: http://www.naturescapes.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=52847

If that's true, how much better is it that owning a Canon 70-200 f2.8 II? Pretty much the king of this focal length? And significantly cheaper! In fact you can pick up a 1.4X converter and be out at 280 when you need the reach, (at f4 of course) and still be cheaper than the Sigma!


----------



## meli (Dec 11, 2012)

TexPhoto you're referring to the old version of 120-300


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 11, 2012)

marty32 said:


> Hi. I was wondering if there were any rumblings about a Canon lens with similar specs?
> 
> Marty


I do not recollect Canon rumors, Nikon rumors or anyone else ever reporting any such rumor about such a lens being planned by Canon or Nikon ... *IF* there is one planned from Canon or Nikon, IMHO, it won't be out for many years (maybe 4 or more years? ... just guessing) ... but when they do release 120-300 f/2.8 IS / VR, that lens will cost us an arm and a leg.


----------



## marty32 (Dec 17, 2012)

The reason for the question is that a 300 f2.8 is a little too long for ice hockey shots, at least some of them, and the 70-200 2.8, my main lens, is a little too short for some shots. I figure a lens like Sigma's would be just about right. And I agree, if Canon ever comes out with one, it would be ridiculously expensive but I'd bet it would be a popular lens if the IQ is on a par with the 70-200 2.8. I understand that Sigma is releasing or has just released a second gen of the lens but if it is out it's too soon to tell whether it's really an improvement.

That's for the replies.

Marty


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 20, 2012)

the sigma is going to be getting another update based on the rumour mill
and if its anything like the quality coming from them at the moment it will be super sweet
I'm thinking i'd love it for runway shooting I use the 70-200 at the moment but would love to try out 
the new siggy for this the extra reach would be really good and for runway a good zoom is really helpfull


----------

